# EliteXC: PRIMETIME Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*EliteXC: PRIMETIME*
Date: 5/31/2008
Event Type: Live Event On CBS
Location: Prudential Center (Newark, New Jersey)​

----------

Main Card Bouts:


[2-0-0] *Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson* vs. *James Thompson* [14-8-0]

[15-4-0] *Robbie Lawler* vs. *Scott Smith* [13-4-0] - *EliteXC Middleweight Championship*

[5-0-0] *Gina Carano* vs. *Kaitlin Young* [4-1-0]

[10-9-0] *Phil Baroni* vs. *Joey Villasenor* [25-6-0]

[6-0-0] *Brett Rogers* vs. *John Murphy* [4-2-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[3-0-0] *Wilson Reis* vs. *Justin Robbins* [8-3-1]

[4-2-0] *Nick Serra* vs. *Matt Makowski* [2-0-0]

[7-7-0] *Chris Liguori* vs. *Jim Bova* [2-0-0]

[6-6-0] *James "Binky" Jones* vs. *Calvin Katter* [2-0-0]

[3-1-0] *Zach Makovsky* vs. *Andres Soares* [5-1-0]

[0-1-0] *Mike Groves* vs. *Joe Sampieri* [0-2-0]


----------


Heavyweight sensation "Kimbo Slice" will headline the first-ever CBS ELITEXC: SATURDAY NIGHT FIGHTS. From the street to EliteXC, Slice's unorthodox ascension through the world of mixed martial arts started with posting his local fights on "YouTube," a move that quickly garnered millions of downloads and made him an instant legend among fans of the sport. Kimbo, aka Kevin Ferguson, who resides in Perrine, Florida, near Miami, will be matched against James "The Colossus" Thompson, a British MMA standout whose pre-fighting resume includes work as a "debt collector." Thompson is aptly nicknamed, standing at six-foot-five and weighing more than 250 pounds. He will be the first MMA fighter to possess a height advantage over the six-foot-two-inch Kimbo.

Champion "Ruthless" Robbie Lawler of St. Louis by way of Davenport, Iowa will put his title on the line against Scott "Hands of Steel" Smith in the evening's middleweight championship fight. Lawler trains with Matt Hughes and the newly-formed H.I.T. Squad, while Smith trains in Reno, Nevada. Both fighters are widely considered two of the most prolific knockout artists in the business.

In a female bout, Gina "Conviction" Carano will square off against Circle Pines, Minn. native Kaitlin Young. Carano, an undefeated Muay Thai specialist, lives and trains in Las Vegas, Nevada, and is considered one of the most popular female fighters in the world of mixed martial arts. Carano recently appeared on the series "American Gladiators" where she put her skills to the test as the gladiator "Crush." Young, a well-conditioned athlete who trains at the Minnesota Martial Arts Academy, started Olympic style taekwondo when she was 14. Her aggressive style and Muay Thai background should provide one of the most interesting matchups of the evening.

Outspoken, hard-hitting, MMA bad boy, Phil Baroni, will take on Greg Jackson-trained Joey Villasenor.
Baroni, a fighter known for always putting on a good show, hails from Long Island, New York, and is currently training in Las Vegas, Nevada and San Jose, California. The talented Villasenor is currently training in his hometown of Albuquerque, New Mexico.

Brett "The Grim" Rogers brings an impressive undefeated record to the fight against fellow heavyweight contender Jon Murphy.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Man this is looking like a really fun event. This card is shaping up nicely. I think "Mega Punk" is a good opponent for Kimbo at this point. He's not a particularly good guy, but he's more experienced and can make for a spectacular looking KO.

NYBA vs. Smokin Joe has super fun fight written all over it same can be said for Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel. I mean is there any way that these two fights won't be crazy exciting?

Oh, and we finally get Gina again. I hope she actually fights in this event. Dang I'm excited


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Not a bad card for a televised show. I beleive EliteXC will be growing in abundance with fan base and contenders by 2009. It will be interesting to see what the CBS deal does in reguards to the Elite organization.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a great card. I really want to see the Robbie Lawler vs. Scott Smith fight. That should be a slugfest. Kimbo is always fun to watch and Phil Baroni vs. Joey Villasenor will be a good show i'm sure. Good card overall, i'll definitely be watching.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

How many critics do you think will line up to throw stones at the female bout? I can already see the politically correct hatred and arguments in reguards to Gina competing in MMA on national T.V.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Scott Smith fighting for a title and James Thompson main eventing? Not good, not good.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

J.P. said:


> How many critics do you think will line up to throw stones at the female bout? I can already see the politically correct hatred and arguments in reguards to Gina competing in MMA on national T.V.


I would hope we would be past that as a society, but you're probably right.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> I would hope we would be past that as a society, but you're probably right.


And what sucks is I know there will be people looking to attack the angle. As it is there is still so many people in general spewing their ignorance and hatred on MMA in general. Saying that it's too brutal or what have you. So I'm waiting for the next group of dummies to gather on the topic of women competing. It's the national broadcast that gives the situation potential for controversy. Reguardless I'd have it no other way. It shows the true ignorance of people to attack what they do not understand. I applaud EliteXC for giving these athletes a shot.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I think that it's an overall pretty good card. Maybe not the most technical fighters in the world, but should be fireworks all night long!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Best arm puncher in the business that Thompson!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rich Franklin kind of throws with his arms :dunno:

I don't like Kimbo/Thompson main eventing the first broadcast of mma on network tv. Frank Shamrock/Cung Le would have been a wiser choice.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

How can Gina 'Crush from American Gladiators' Carano fight Kaitlin 'Muay Thai Sensation' Young if she doesn't exist?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jasvll said:


> How can Gina 'Crush from American Gladiators' Carano fight Kaitlin 'Muay Thai Sensation' Young if she doesn't exist?


Cardboard cut-outs my friend...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This is Thompson's last chance to redeem himself. Beating Kimbo will put him back on the map. 

Baroni vs Villasenor is also really interesting. I really hope Baroni takes this, however Villasenor is far more well rounded. 

And Lawler shouldn't have too much of a problem with Smith, IMO.


Overall great card, looking forward to it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I see Baroni coming at Villasenior like a bat out of hell.
Fast and mean and quickly knocking Villasenior out with one of his dummy-punches. Maybe 1st round or early in the 2nd.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

What in the flippin hell, that was an hour of you singing along to Journey and various movie clips, didn't hear Shaw on there. Not a very good first post. I would neg rep the hell out of you but for the possibility that I missed it somewhere on that page.


----------



## 4u2nv (Apr 11, 2008)

lil serra and matt r fighting... lookin foward to seeing that since matt's my instructor!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo vs Thompson?....ha ha ha ha!*

...This fight is to only make Kimbo look even better. I mean...truthfully it should be Brett Rogers fighting Kimbo. Kimbo fighting the same guy that Rogers recently KO'd brutally makes no sense. Thompson is just plain dumb...if he runs at Kimbo from the the word go, I see Kimbo finishing the fight within the first minute...easy. We all saw how hard Kimbo's strikes were against Tank Abbott...imagine running into one of those punches...LOL!!! I see this being another hilarious knockout highlight reel for Kimbo.:thumbsup:


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Kimbo Slice is an overatted peice of shit I hope he gets knocked the **** out by a real fighter insted of all these ******* cans hes facing


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

im watching this event for one reason and one reason only... Gina Carano!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

fedor66 said:


> Kimbo Slice is an overatted peice of shit I hope he gets knocked the **** out by a real fighter insted of all these ******* cans hes facing


A guy with only two MMA fights (3 if you count Ray Mercer) should be fighting cans. He doesn't have enough experience to fight a top level fighter.

You can't blame Kimbo for accepting main event slots and money if it's offered to him. It's not his fault that he's overrated.

Most people in his position would do the same exact thing - wouldn't you agree?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This just should prove a lot of stuff. Either Kimbo is a bust and isn't the real deal or maybe Kimbo can kick a lot of guys ass. I am anxious to see what happens.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm already giddy with anticipation for the Bald Bull-like bum rush by Mega Punk to open the fight. If Kimbo punches him in the guy and his trunks fall down it will be the greatest moment in MMA history.
:happy03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

raymardo said:


> A guy with only two MMA fights (3 if you count Ray Mercer) should be fighting cans. He doesn't have enough experience to fight a top level fighter.
> 
> You can't blame Kimbo for accepting main event slots and money if it's offered to him. It's not his fault that he's overrated.
> 
> Most people in his position would do the same exact thing - wouldn't you agree?


 This much is true, but the fact Kimbo runs his mouth like him saying he was gonna go to Lidell's gym and kick his ass, as far as Im concerned if your gonna run your mouth about the top guys than you cant run aroun fighting duds to pad your numbers.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

All the hate for Kimbo makes me support him lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Not much advertising for this fight. Hope everyone knows its coming on tonight. There are a few commercials. Hahaha at the Kimbo Police one.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Even with great production, this is a crap card. 

Kimbo vs. James Thompson is leading MMA's charge into prime time TV.

Cough.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kinda bad card but not terrible. Great undercard and Lawler vs Smith is a fun fight. Murphy vs Rogers are two promising young HW's who throw punches.

Baroni vs Villasenor is basically another Hose vs Baroni.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lawler vs. Smith might save the card, at least a little. Hopefully it's not a clinchfest.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Starting off with a RNC by Binky Jones.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, great fight by Wilson Reis! I can't believe his opponent survived the triangle and armbar, but the RNC got him in the end.

Edit: Yes!!! Makowski coming in wearing Road Warriors gear!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had no idea Nick Serra was on this card until just now. I'm curious to see how he does considering he thought he was more of a fighter than GSP


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just turned on the stream for the pre-lims. The announcer is brutal and two play by play guys in the booth is retarded


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Makowski is breaking Nick Serra down. Road Warrior power baby!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Serras don't tap...they break. Brutal stuff, he could have been hurt though


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Nick Serra just gave up. Straight up gave up. All those leg kicks and body kicks did him in.

Makowski channeled his inner Rob Emerson


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Wow, Nick Serra just gave up. Straight up gave up. All those leg kicks and body kicks did him in.
> 
> Makowski channeled his inner Rob Emerson


Unusual Ending. I thought "Fighters" don't quit, Nick!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

My favorite part was Nick's super-weak attempt at jumping guard and Matt Makowski just stepped away and let him crash and burn.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

are you watching a stream?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> are you watching a stream?


It's on free at ProElite.com, but yes it's a stream.

Edit: Shamrock's commentary is awesome.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

shit why didn't I know about that


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

They've had 4 fights so far already, starting around 7:15 PM.

Edit: It stopped, I think that might be it for the undercard.

Edit 2: *Oh snap! Busta Rhymes! Now that's an entrance!*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see Big Black with Brett Rogers. I am a old Rob and Big fan for those that don't know.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Big Black being there is hilarious.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Brett fricking Rogers


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Next up NYBA vs. Smokin' Joe! :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, this dancing girl thing is so lame!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

So far so good nice fun fight and Big Black and Bam Bam being in their made my day.

Unfortantly the strippers I mean ring girls are still employed.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Baroni is really hamming it up. Kinda hoping Villasenor puts him to sleep now.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Terrible way to promote this sport it looks like an old WWE format with Baroni coming down looking like Disco Inferno.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Baroni is a mess man wow what a weird walk in and Coleman is looking as roided out as ever.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW lol He was Done before he stepped in the cage..


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Hahahahahaha! Suck on that, Baroni! That's what you get for making a fool of yourself during the walk-in. Moron.


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

When is the Kimbo fight scheduled to happen? I thought it said that the Main Event was at 9PM Eastern. The www.proelite.com stream isn't working for me, it just has a promotional picture and nothing is happening.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

NYBA is pretty much all done as a top-level or even mid-level fighter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Baroni what's wrong with you and The Kimbo fight is the last one so it's probably around 10:45


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

I remember when Baroni used to have a bright future back when he was destroying people in Pride. Now? What a disaster.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Baroni has gone from decent fighter to cartoon character.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Baroni needs to take his Skills back to the bars.. maybe he will beat some kid who get too drunk and runs his mouth


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Jesus, Baroni looked terrible. 

TAXI FOR THE BAD ASS!!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Props to Smokin' Joe. The man has some nice crisp boxing.


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Baroni what's wrong with you and The Kimbo fight is the last one so it's probably around 10:45


Alright, thanks. By the way, I found the event on TV so I don't need the stream.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Zender said:


> Jesus, Baroni looked terrible.
> 
> TAXI FOR THE BAD ASS!!


Nah, buy him a bus ticket.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

10-10 now for Baroni, ouch.

I'm feeling a bit worried for Gina, Young's MT skills are pretty good.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Nah, buy him a bus ticket.


Either way, he needs to GTFO, someone give him his jacket.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

They seriously need to get rid of the "dancers"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes please get rid of of those damn strippers.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WAR GINA!!!!!!!! Lets do it ..


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

nice hairdo, young!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Am I the only one that has the Technical Difficulty on CBS? Anywhere else to watch this puppy?


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

footodors said:


> nice hairdo, young!


they both have pretty badass hairdos :thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gogo?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Love the front kicks! I always thought they were underrated and not used as frequently as they should be. Glad to see someone using them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

War rubber guard I love Gina.

Thought she had he gogo.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy smokes, this fight f'n rocks!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I saw on Kaitlin Young's shorts the API logo.

Training with Sherk?

She looks jacked


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a feeling Gina might lose....


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Gina!

Gina!

Gina!*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

War front kicks!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

this announcer is terrible


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hell Yeah


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This could definately be FotN, and I give a big :thumbsup: to female MMA.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!


Weird stoppage, still FotN so far though.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn Gina was jacking her up toward the end of the second, if she hadn't been winded it wouldn't have even gotten to the end of the second.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

That mouse under her eye was a doozy. Loved those front kicks. best fight so far. Put Gina up against Baroni


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Good shit!!!! 

Kaitlyn took some big shots there, she's quite a tough number.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very good fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

footodors said:


> That mouse under her eye was a doozy. Loved those front kicks. best fight so far. Put Gina up against Baroni


She could take him. And she wouldn't have trouble making weight either:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Could be setting up Carano vs LaRosa..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Love the Interview with Kimbo talk about "Boat" his Trainers hahh


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Carano fever.

They both stole the show. Wow.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Good fight between Carrano and Young, I could be turning the corner on my feelings of womens mma.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

None of the undercard fights I saw went the distance, none of the main card fights so far have gone the distance, and now we get Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel and Kimbo vs. Mega Punk? I guess no fights are going the distance tonight.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> None of the undercard fights I saw went the distance, none of the main card fights so far have gone the distance, and now we get Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel and Kimbo vs. Mega Punk? I guess no fights are going the distance tonight.


I don't expect Lawler vs. Smith to go past the second. Someone is getting KTFO.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's Ruthless Robbie time.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> It's Ruthless Robbie time.



Send Scott home to see his family without that belt..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Scott is going to pull off the upset


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Could be setting up Carano vs LaRosa..


I thought they were trying to set up La Rosa v Baszler. That would be a good scrap too. Damn this womens MMA is the shit!! :thumb02:

I can't see Smith taking Robbie out either.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Zender said:


> I thought they were trying to set up La Rosa v Baszler. That would be a good scrap too. Damn this womens MMA is the shit!! :thumb02:


Either way lol we got some real talent in Womens MMA lol


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Drago is Smith's corner


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Zender said:


> I thought they were trying to set up La Rosa v Baszler. That would be a good scrap too. Damn this womens MMA is the shit!! :thumb02:
> 
> I can't see Smith taking Robbie out either.


I can see it. I'm actually taking Smith. I enjoy watching his fights and wished he had stayed with the UFC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I may want to watch this next fight from the safety of a bomb shelter. :fight02:


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> I can see it. I'm actually taking Smith. I enjoy watching his fights and wished he had stayed with the UFC.


I enjoy watching him fight too & was a bit pissed at him leaving the UFC but Robbie is just an animal. We shall see, only time will tell my friend. :wink03:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I forgot Lawler is only 26 he will hold the Elite XC title for a longtime IMO.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I forgot Lawler is only 26 he's will hold the Elite XC title for a longtime IMO.


Man I wish he was back in the UFC....would make the MW division so much more interesting.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think he would be the 2nd best MW ATM. I think he would KO both Franklin and Henderson.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I gotta go with Robbie.. And HERE WE GO...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ruthless ftw!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lawler needs to come foward more often.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice so far he needs to slip the jab and hit the body


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow great exchange


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

K nvm.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Smith looks to be hurting, damn he got rocked.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahh got him a body shot and Robbie didn't fall for it lol he was going to try to get a Drago KO on him hah


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn, Smith is getting destroyed. Lawler is looking REALLY good and Smith is just looking very un-energetic.

I thought Smith would attempt some takedowns, silly me .


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I think I might score that round 10-8.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Scott Smith tough cookie


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn those body kicks made my teeth chatter.:eek02:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

These fans are so freakin' ignorant.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Did someone say that Robbie Lawler would KO Dan Henderson? Come on bbjd7, you know better then that.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

its almost 11 will they be able to Delay the NEWS lol


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

NICE EXCHANGES! Great clinchwork by both fighters.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Smith was telegraphing those kicks. Lawler's looking alot more composed & slippery than he usually is.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE Knees....I smell upset


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm standing by it War Robbie.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*So thi things 2 hrs Kimbo aint fought....there is 11 mins left???*

What if Kimbo's fight goes the distance???
So we know its gonna be quick cuz the thing is only 2hrs long and wont run over......whats up with that????:dunno: Dont like this shit....


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Attack Smith! Attack!!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Deff FOTN... Ruthless is bleeding from that elbow..


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

This is an awesome fight :thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

What a war


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Lawler vs. Smith might save the card, at least a little. Hopefully it's not a clinchfest.


this dude is pshycic....props and rep brother....why doesnt lawler throw more kicks?????:dunno:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

My god this fight is amazing! I can't believe some ignorant losers were actually booing. WTF!? OMG the clinch work was sick! raise01:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

kick, lawler, kick!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cut looks like Eastmans face hahh


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This could be a FOTY if it keeps up what a fight sick standing elbows by Smith.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Lawler took several good elbows, those cuts may play a role, but Scott is taking too many body blows. He looks to be hurting because of it.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Scottie is gonna upset


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

F'kin beautiful elbows on the inside by Smith. Robbie's looking tired. I don't know why laswlers not attacking the body more.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

wow I am really impressed with Scott. He survived and cameback!

awesome fight :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lawler is Gassed..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The head kick is there when robbie changes levels. I'm just waiting for that RHK.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah....Frank Shamrock and Cung Le do not deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence with Anderson Silva, much less top MWs of the world.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lawler on par with anderson silva? That was funny


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn that sucks to bad he got poked hopefully it doesn't effect the fight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cung, Frank,Scott, and Robbie will all fall to the Almighty Anderson lol


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

why did lawler stop kicking?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Are You Freaking Kidding Me?!!!!! Bad Call! Baddddd Calllll!!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

No Contest


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

**** This


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuckin Bullshit


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

F*ck Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow....sucks for EliteXC lol, Kimbo better knock Thompson's head out of the cage or something....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

these early stoppages and now this wtf??????


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

**** This 
**** This
**** This
**** This


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

eye poke stoppage. That's a first for me


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

crowd has it right.....bullshit,bullshit,bullshit:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Horrible Call. That was terrible i don't care Prime time or now that should have kept going.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

How Could They Stop It?!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

******* Stupid ass Ringside Doctors.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

What a horrible way to finish after such a great fight.

Feel sorry for scott smith.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It was a crazy stand up fight IMO a more techinical version of Forrest vs Bonnar.

Terrible ending.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

This could've put EXC on the map. Gary Shaw is probably crying.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

HORRIBLE RINGSIDE DOCTORS! FIRE THEM!

He got poked in the eye and gets FIVE MINUTES TO RECOVER! **** THE REF FOR CALLING IN THE DOCTORS! WHAT A BAG JOB!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

That fight alone could have bought a lot of new fans in ..


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Great fight for what it was. Shame though. Could be a draw but if anyone it's Lawler that takes it. Rematch will be another good one.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

What a crappy way to finish an awesome fight. WTF kind of a stoppage was that?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Very bad stoppage. They didn't even give Scott his 5 minutes. He had like 2 or 3 minutes then the doctor comes in, does one light-to-eye check, and declares him unfit to fight? C'mon man


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> That fight alone could have bought a lot of new fans in ..


ecactly....I am pissed to say the least


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

2nd time in Scott's career he's been robbed.

This so ******* stupid


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggest load of bullshit I've seen in a long time.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> 2nd time in Scott's career he's been robbed.
> 
> This so ******* stupid


They better call this a NC. If it's a TKO, I'm petitioning.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This just killed the card


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me if she didn't like the shots he was taking & had it decided before she even went in the cage. Fire the bint! He was telling her it was the other eye and she kept checking his left.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im pissed now i wana see Kimbo get Koed


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> 2nd time in Scott's career he's been robbed.
> 
> This so ******* stupid


Well, I doubt he was going to win, but he was definitely robbed of his 5 minutes to recover his vision. Stupid ringside doctors weren't even looking in the eye that got poked. Carano should be sent in to smack those two dumb doctors around a bit.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Im pissed now i wana see Kimbo get Koed


Agreed, that or he rips out Thompson's heart...something amazing needs to happen.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Or Chuck Liddell sitting in the stands and Kimbo says something and chuck jumps in and they go at it lol


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Im pissed now i wana see Kimbo get Koed


 It will never happen!! I've already seen my boy Phil Baroni KO'd, and then one of the fights I've actually been really looking forward to gets stopped because of an eye-poke, Kimbo cannot lose tonight!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> HORRIBLE RINGSIDE DOCTORS! FIRE THEM!
> 
> He got poked in the eye and gets FIVE MINUTES TO RECOVER! **** THE REF FOR CALLING IN THE DOCTORS! WHAT A BAG JOB!


This was HONESTLY, the worst thing I've EVER seen in MMA.

WOW! They get a shot at promoting their company and opt to protect Robbie Lawler and make MMA look like a joke!

I'm sorry, if I was a first time MMA fan, I would laugh at MMA and not bother with the "fiction".


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Alright, well moving along. Please say "I've been watching youtube clips" James, please.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow thats the worst fight stoppage i have ever seen. That was the Griffen v Bonner fight of Elite and it just got killed.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Acoustic what are you talking about ELITE XC had nothing to do with the stoppage the NJSAC stopped the fight.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> This was HONESTLY, the worst thing I've EVER seen in MMA.
> 
> WOW! They get a shot at promoting their company and opt to protect Robbie Lawler and make MMA look like a joke!
> 
> I'm sorry, if I was a first time MMA fan, I would laugh at MMA and not bother with the "fiction".


For all it was BS, I don't think it was them protecting Robbie ffs. Craziness. Aren't the docs there with the Athletic Commission? If that's the case they're nothing to do with the org itself.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> This was HONESTLY, the worst thing I've EVER seen in MMA.
> 
> WOW! They get a shot at promoting their company and opt to protect Robbie Lawler and make MMA look like a joke!
> 
> I'm sorry, if I was a first time MMA fan, I would laugh at MMA and not bother with the "fiction".


Not sure how "they" are protecting Robbie. Im mean it wasnt like Shaw called a stop to the fight.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Acoustic what are you talking about ELITE XC had nothing to do with the stoppage the NJSAC stopped the fight.


Yeah...whatever.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol......beating up a fat drunk is the only legit highlight they can show of Kimbo


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

so thompson runs out and blasts Kimbo in the chin and that beard acts like a sponge on his chin like a "pad".....whats up with that???


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I just hope Thompson is not going to just fall 20 seconds in the first like he pretty much always does hah


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

The announcer just said "We will see if Kimbo is legit... At least a little bit."

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!

Slip of the tongue?:thumb02:


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I just hope Thompson is not going to just fall 20 seconds in the first like he pretty much always does hah


Didn't Thompson always get knocked out in Pride?


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

"Oscar De La Hoya, Tiger Woods & Kimbo Slice" WTF?!?! :confused03:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> so thompson runs out and blasts Kimbo in the chin and that beard acts like a sponge on his chin like a "pad".....whats up with that???


Haha. I think beards need to be illegal, his provides WAYYYY too much padding.

Who's thinking Gong'N'Dash FTL by Thompson? Sad, put it'll probably happen, and then people will be all "Kimbo is the best evahhH!111!!!!!"


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Not sure how "they" are protecting Robbie. Im mean it wasnt like Shaw called a stop to the fight.


NON of us knows for certain what conversation Shaw might or might not have had with any individual with the power to protect his most marketable fighters.

We all go on plausibility.

To me it's too much of a convenient outcome to absolutely avoid some healthy suspicion.

I don't know for sure, but I know PLAUSIBILITY.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> The announcer just said "We will see if Kimbo is legit... At least a little bit."
> 
> BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Slip of the tongue?:thumb02:


Eh, I thought it was a pretty accurate statement. We'll know a little more about Kimbo after this fight. Not much, just a little. Regardless of what people think of Thompson, he's easily the toughest challenge for Slice to date.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I'm really bummed about them stopping that fight but if the main event is solid I would say this isn't a total disaster for MMA's first time on real Network TV.

Acoustic again what are you taking about. Gary Shaw wasn't in the cage when the doctor was looking at Smith.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Amish Bowler said:


> Didn't Thompson always get knocked out in Pride?


Actually I think he was 4-3 in Pride.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

[email protected] Thompson's message to Kimbo


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> NON of us knows for certain what conversation Shaw might or might not have had with any individual with the power to protect his most marketable fighters.
> 
> We all go on plausibility.
> 
> ...


riiiiiiiiiiigggghhhht.....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Does Elite have a HW champion yet ?


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Damnn he has a ******* golf ball lodged in that right ear...


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Zender said:


> "Oscar De La Hoya, Tiger Woods & Kimbo Slice" WTF?!?! :confused03:


that was awesome. If Kimbo wins they are going to compare him to Lewis Hamilton and Ronaldo. Ha


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope no champ supposedly by the end of the year Big Foot Silva vs Kimbo.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Holy Coliflower Ear Batman!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wtf is up with thompson's ear?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

footodors said:


> wtf is up with thompson's ear?


I know right. Jesus.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> NON of us knows for certain what conversation Shaw might or might not have had with any individual with the power to protect his most marketable fighters.
> 
> We all go on plausibility.
> 
> ...


Think about what you are implying. Gary Shaw would pull the plug on a fight that could have very well put his promotion on the map? :sarcastic03:

Now back to the topic at hand. *War Mega Punk!*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW! He is getting paid some serious money..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Actually I think he was 4-3 in Pride.


Thompson was 5-2 his losses were to Fujita and Aleksander Emelianenko.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

C'mon Kimbo. Slice & Dice!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

RESPECTABLE losses.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

6 figures after 3 pro fights?!?!? Holy shit! Tito must be pissed! :laugh:


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Somebody pop that damn ear...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Zender said:


> 6 figures after 3 pro fights?!?!? Holy shit! Tito must be pissed! :laugh:


I know! that's mad


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thompson wasn't that bad till he left Pride to be honest. He did stupid stuff but he didn't suck until lately.

He is their biggest draw and Brock made 6 figures after 1 fight.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

HOLY **** James' ear :O


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

C'mon Kimbo


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Speaking of cauliflower ear, check out James Thompson's left ear raise01: 

*That's f'n stylish!*


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Thompson might die if Kimbo hits him in the ear.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

If his ear gets hit its going to explode..


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

What happens when Kimbo hits that ear? Will it explode?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

No Gong'N'Dash!!!!!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> If his ear gets hit its going to explode..


LMAO I know he is going to aim for it!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

wow Kimbo gets taken down.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

footodors said:


> wtf is up with thompson's ear?


it's as jacked as his glass jaw


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

fixed. letting kimbo go too much


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Thompson trying to fight with some sense. Maybe theres some extra brains in that bigass ear of his.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Thompson use those knees....


----------



## MBHockey (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm on the east coast.....I DVR'ed the two hours it was scheduled for but the Kimbo fight isn't in there. The four other fights are -- can anyone tell me what the hell happened? It was on from 9-11 PM EST on CBS. 

Very confused. Is the Kimbo fight NOT on CBS?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Good composure by Kimbo. JT looking very composed as well.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

this fight is just ludicrously ugly.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lol Wwe


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Fight is a bit sloppy technique wise, I have no freakin' clue who is going to win.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Idiot Thompson, put both his legs on Kimbo's arm....


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

this fight don't look right


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Gong'N'Dash for Round 2?


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

This is the ugliest fight I have ever seen, and I am loving it haha.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Beyond me why Thompson didn't knee Kimbo in the face while he had him in the standing choke.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

thompson could finish him easy


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Kimbo vs. Mega Punk is a ground scramble!?!?!?  :cool03:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Oh god come on Kimbo, I want my points :laugh:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I thought Kimbo would be way more technical on the ground. You can tell already, Kimbo is running out of gas.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Jt Is Rocked!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Is kimbo gassed?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Oh god they are going to gas, I can see it


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

James Thompson already gassed....


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

They are both already very exhausted. hah.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice Guillotine Escape!


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Whats up with JT's takedown attempts. It's like he's moving in slow motion.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Thompson is sloooooppy.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lmao nice takedown


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

:laugh:Announcer: (Kimbo) "should target that alien life form know as Thompson's ear."


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

oh come on this is a disgustingly sloppy brawl


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I think he have to seriously question Kimbo's true KO power now.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Kimbo shrimp out....


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

This is *DISGUSTING*


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow....Thompson's punishing him with those elbows


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

This is like early 80's B porn. Brutal


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

dont him too hard jt


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't even know what to say... both fighters suck ass.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

definatly kimbo gettin exposed....WOW he really is bad...Dana must be lovin it!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Why the hell did I go all in on Kimbo...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap this is one of the greatest outrageously sloppy, ugly fight I have ever seen!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HAHHAH Im loosing 50k Vbookie points lol Kimbo will loose..


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Thompson is a very weak striker.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Mauro's comment about James Thompson' alien lifeform ear was hilarious


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

now they really regret stoppin the lawler fight.....


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Wtf Wtf Wtf Wtf


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Who did you guys take in the first round?

I have Thompson winning that 10-9 , and 10-9 second round.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

A sloppy, yet good fight. Win or lose, he's nowhere near the top 10.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

MMA is really branching out these days. First we saw Women's MMA, and now we get to see the Special Olympics MMA.


cripple fight for the win!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

they have stopped so many fights????? what the ****


----------



## MBHockey (Jun 1, 2008)

What channel is this on? The coverage of the other fights on this channel (CBS) ended at around 11 PM EST and now the news is on CBS...wtf??


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

EAR POPPPED lmaooooo


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The Ear Is Hanging !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Pop Goes The Ear!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

eeeeew


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimbo is AWFUL .


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

And the Ear explodes!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh crap the ear blew up. WTF, another crappy stoppage!?!?!?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

TKO Via Ear Explosion?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HORRIBLE .. That fight should have been finished he was not defending himself with those 35 Elbows.. BUT WOW look at that EAR hahh


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> TKO Via Ear Explosion?


LMAO yes.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm from New Jersey but **** the NJASC. Terrible job by them tonight.

Also sucks for James but he's going to be in trouble for slapping the ref.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Lmao This Just Ruined Elitecx


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

wow. that was a pathetic fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kimbo ain't nothing. Sorry to say that.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

"They battered that ear like a pinata" this announcer rules


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

leviticus said:


> And the Ear explodes!


lmao..4 real im dyin right now:thumb02: that ear was floppin wow that was nasty...it was like a flag wavin in slow motion...


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

That is the most awfulest thing I've ever seen. That fight should've been stopped solely for the ear explosion.

I'm moderately impressed with Kimbo's limited ground defense. He doesn't have much, but it's more than I thought before the fight.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I think this was a very bad stoppage, but JESUS CHRIST, did you see his ear? Holy crap that was nasty


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Still feels like its an early stoppage, damn it at least wait until Thompson's on the ground then call it..

This card sucks -_-


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

That ear explosion was disgusting


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you see when Dan stopped the fight James Slapped him across the face? Dan was like don't ever touch me again


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> HORRIBLE .. That fight should have been finished he was not defending himself with those 35 Elbows.. BUT WOW look at that EAR hahh


Absolutly, it definitly should have been over. 

EliteXC sure found a way for Kimbo to win though. IT shouldn't have been stopped there.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

The fight should have been stopped late in the second imo, still this night which was supposed to show how great Kimbo is, however it did the complete opposite.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

leviticus said:


> "They battered that ear like a pinata" this announcer rules


That was Mauro lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, that was certainly great for the sport of MMA. 

Thompson should have finished that in the 2nd round.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Damnn he has a ******* golf ball lodged in that right ear...


his dr. needs to shoot that ear full of xylocaine, get a scalpel and try to correct that thing...it's giving me nightmares. Oh wait Kimbo beat Thompson's dr. to it. Now that ear will get the help it so desperately needs. Before it takes on its own consciousness. 

bas in kimbo's corner!!! holy shit


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> HORRIBLE .. That fight should have been finished he was not defending himself with those 35 Elbows..


But did you notice how delicately he was landing them, though?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Terrible fight, terrible stoppage. Kimbo is teh suck.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This is probably one of the worst MMA events ever, Smith/Lawler was great until the HORRIBLE stoppage and Carano vs. Young was the only other good fight which was also prematurely stopped, unless you call Villasenor vs. Baroni a fight.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> his dr. needs to shoot that ear full of xylocaine, get a scalpel and try to correct that thing...it's giving me nightmares. Oh wait Kimbo beat Thompson's dr. to it. Now that ear will get the help it so desperately needs. Before it takes on its own consciousness.
> 
> *bas in kimbo's corner!!! holy shit*


err Bas is his trainer...has been from the begining


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Ferguson might be retiring after that one.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Worst fight I have ever seen in my entire life. Thompson vs Kimbo, horrible, just horrible.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

What a shitty card, can't wait for Big Foot to smash Kimbo.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Bad stoppage and Kimbo is calling out Chuck? I want to see Syliva/Slice...what a assclown, gassing after two rounds isn't a good sign of things to come.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I hope Kimbo fans stop talking bs now. Thompson is a horrible fighter and Kimbo had trouble with him. And that stoppage was horrendous, Thompson didn't even look dazed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

overall i thought this production was horrible and a sloppy mess and I wonder if all the stoppages were in an attempt to portray the sport as super safe???? That freakin ear was the most nasty shit I have seen in a min, god when they show it explode in slow mo.....god:thumbsdown:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

footodors said:


> But did you notice how delicately he was landing them, though?


It was rigged lol He was throwing hits to kimbos stomach and they looked like little girl hits haha


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> And that stoppage was horrendous, Thompson didn't even look dazed.


Exactly, well he got rocked but still, at least wait until the man falls before you make a call. :thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> err Bas is his trainer...has been from the begining


I didn't know. I've been practicing my big-girl manners and I repped you for correcting me.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Did anyone else think that standup was a bit premature, when thompson had side control?

Also,did it seem like all of thompsons hits were EXTREMELY light? On the ground, standing up, he seemed like he was holding back a lot.


----------



## noobydooby (Apr 7, 2007)

This is the first time I've set aside time to watch an EliteXC event and most definitely will be my last. I'll stick with day after internet clips from now on. 10 thumbs down for this event :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

That'll teach companies to hold sporting events in the arm pit of the world - New Jersey. Can't trust anything from that place. It smells, it's people smell and it smells.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

On the overall I didn't think it was that bad. Carano vs. Young was awesome. Smokin' Joe beating the crap out of Phil Baroni was sweet. Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel was amazing until it was stopped and Makowski beating the crap out of Nick Serra on the undercard was sweet.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

the whole fight was laughable, thomson was like tapping kimbo on the ground and kimbo gassed bad, just awful


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I think Ferguson might be retiring after that one.



Smart-Alec, I see you dumped Brad Pitt and you've gone back to Ed Norton. Who's Fergusson?


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

That's three hours of wasted tape. So happy I watched the wings game and watched this crap between periods. But the dancers, early stoppages and exploding ear really pulled the whole event together.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Did anyone else think that standup was a bit premature, when thompson had side control?


yeah i said the same thing.....wierd...uhh no keep the kimb legend goin.....yeah right what a joke Chuck would destroy him as well as BJ:thumb02:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Smart-Alec, I see you dumped Brad Pitt and you've gone back to Ed Norton. Who's Fergusson?


 Kimbo's real name is Kevin Fergusson.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Bad stoppage and Kimbo is calling out Chuck? I want to see Syliva/Slice...what a assclown, gassing after two rounds isn't a good sign of things to come.


 I think he actually gassed after 1 round.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

seriously carano v. young made my week. i've never been so excited for a fight, except maybe Gonzaga v. Cro Cop.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Kimbo has a loooong way to go. Worst stoppage ever!!!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Be even worse if they showed highlights of this fight on ESPN....Slice doesn't deserve to be mentioned.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I knew Kimbo was god damn punk.

BAAAAD Cardio. 

Should have lost the fight.. 

Yuck.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Kimbo needs to run more instead of rolling them blunts.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That fight smelled like a fish in a sweaty jumpsuit. Shit man, Thompson had Kimbo in a crucifix and landed x amount of elbows shit should have been stopped there. 

Elite XC's marquee fights all have a bad hint of something shitty.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I knew Kimbo was god damn punk.
> 
> BAAAAD Cardio.
> 
> ...


cant wait for all the.....whats next for Kimbo threads?...they should have started by now....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I knew Kimbo was god damn punk.
> 
> BAAAAD Cardio.
> 
> ...



Yes he should and he thinks Chuck is going to be an easy win hahh


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Well this fight showed it... Brock Lesnar would ******* murder Kimbo, he would smash Slice to bits with his GnP.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Kimbo's real name is Kevin Fergusson.


Thanks, EBC. Smart Alec makes sense now.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> cant wait for all the.....whats next for Kimbo threads?...they should have started by now....


Whats next for Kimbo? An IV and an oxygen tank IMO


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What's next, or in the near future for Kimbo is that he will get tooled. I don't dare predict by who, but he can send his blunts to some of the deserving mmaforum members and work on his cardio.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

felas fellas...everyone is upset...these werent real fights...yeah thats it..these werent real fights, so its o.k. i think we will see less, anyone notice how they try to improve kimbo's interview after he sounded exhausted??? What a freakin joke, and they blew it on the lawler fight...:thumb02:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> seriously carano v. young made my week. i've never been so excited for a fight, except maybe Gonzaga v. Cro Cop.


That fight made me a big fan and supporter of womens MMA, not that I was really against it in the first place, but yea... Great fight. That and Lawler vs. Smith were the only good things on the card IMO, and both were prematurely stopped.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

stoppage due to eye poke wtf. 
i think the fish in a sweaty jumpsuit is just the smell of Newark, though.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Smart-Alec, I see you dumped Brad Pitt and you've gone back to Ed Norton. Who's Fergusson?


 The guy they announced as the winner.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

*Wow...*

Lesnar would make Kimbo look like a little school girl...

Think of Lesnar takedowns vs those... things... Thompson put out...

And think of Lesnar's GnP vs ... whatever those taps could be called that Thompson put out.

As my girlfriend said while watching it:

Kimbo sucks kinda


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Thompson didn't use gnp, he used tnp (tap n slap)


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

What a dumb move betting on Kimbo. I just thought JT was so bad Kimbo had to win. I will never bet on him ever again.

Although he has elevated me to the 2nd richest user :laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Forget Brock Lesnar, Justin McCully would maul Kimbo. Thompson was dropping elbows in the crucifix for close to a minute. That cauliflower ear was ridiculous, props to JT. Dude isn't the most talented guy in the world (on the feet with a suspect chin too) but he gave this money grab hell and should have won in the second. 

Other thoughts:
-Phil Baroni just doesn't have it anymore or been figured out pretty bad; probably both
-Scott Smith/Lawler looked weird, but if he told the doctors he can't see....
-Carano needs to start making weight. The girl shows up much larger than her opponents

With a side show main event, that looked pretty biased I say Gary Shaw and Elite XC have shit the bed pretty bad. Look at Shaw's history in boxing, Dana White and Zuffa aren't the devil people.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

lol smart girl. she also gets props for not complaining about the "two guys hugging on the mat"

phil baroni, glittery outfits are for wwe and movie boxers before they get KTFO or killed.
wasn't he the guy getting married on true life: i'm getting married or i'm from staten island or whatever, who told the limo driver he'd hunt him down and F***in kill him?? lmao


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

valvetronix said:


> Lesnar would make Kimbo look like a little school girl...
> 
> Think of Lesnar takedowns vs those... things... Thompson put out...
> 
> ...


I honestly think Lesnar will murder him after seeing that


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Forget Brock Lesnar, Justin McCully would maul Kimbo. Thompson was dropping elbows in the crucifix for close to a minute. That cauliflower ear was ridiculous, props to JT. Dude isn't the most talented guy in the world (on the feet with a suspect chin too) but he gave this money grab hell and should have won in the second.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> -Phil Baroni just doesn't have it anymore or been figured out pretty bad; probably both
> ...


Yea, got me thinking. You think she does it on purpose?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought overall it was an exciting event, a shame about the Lawler v Smith ending but it was still a great fight.

Glad to see Kimbo tested like that, but it proves he is nothing special IMO. Way too early stoppage, but he did look out on his feet for a second. Lets see if he fights Brett Rogers because he will wipe the floor with Kimbo IMO.

But i really enjoyed it to be honest, good night of fighting just with bad decesions.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> Yea, got me thinking. You think she does it on purpose?


IDK she's a pear shape tho with a lot of muscle in her legs and probably a booty which the fight shorts hide. She could certainly retain this muscle while making a better effort to make weight, but you raise an interesting point. I'd be more intimidated by her hands than her size tho. Kaitlin Young has a little frame overall.


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights. 
1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended. 
3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
Come on!!

CBS...take this crap! They are ruining the sport!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It wasn't a great event but to blame that on Elite XC makes no sense.

Sure they should've put Lawler vs Smith in the main event but if they did a lot of people would've turned off their TV's after Kimbo fought.

The NJASC blew this event not Elite XC. But Elite XC does need to ge rid of the dancers.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Yea, got me thinking. You think she does it on purpose?


Or didn't put the proper time into training. She said she only did 3 weeks because of Gladiators. I don't know, the girl hasn't made weight clean in a long time. With trouble like that, I figured Shaw would have made a weight class for her.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.
> 1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
> 2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended.
> 3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
> ...


1. J.T was doing very very little but yea, I kind of agree with you

2. You think those elbows were damaging? he was basically brushing his elbow on Kimbo's head he was so gassed. I wouldn't have stopped it, Kimbo looked fine even though he wasn't defending himself

3. I don't know what to say about this one


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Seriously. That "GnP" was weak as hell. He could do more damage by thumping his ass in the head. He wasn't hitting him hard enough for the ref to even stop it at the end of the second.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

lol what would that be, an inverted atomic butt drop?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Seriously. That "GnP" was weak as hell. He could do more damage by thumping his ass in the head. He wasn't hitting him hard enough for the ref to even stop it at the end of the second.


Which is why Kimbo had trouble getting to his corner


----------



## k-fighter (Oct 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Man I'm really bummed about them stopping that fight but if the main event is solid I would say this isn't a total disaster for MMA's first time on real Network TV.
> 
> Acoustic again what are you taking about. Gary Shaw wasn't in the cage when the doctor was looking at Smith.


you jinx'd it.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> IDK she's a pear shape tho with a lot of muscle in her legs and probably a booty which the fight shorts hide. She could certainly retain this muscle while making a better effort to make weight, but you raise an interesting point. I'd be more intimidated by her hands than her size tho. Kaitlin Young has a little frame overall.


she probably does have a nice booty:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

definitely gina has a nice butt; think of all the running and kicking and plyo she probably does. kaitlin had a cute little gymnast body tho.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoyed Baroni losing and the pretty good war Lawler had.
Thats about it.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Which is why Kimbo had trouble getting to his corner


Or maybe he was really gassed?


yea


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Well the next several hours and days are going to be filled with a million redundant and mostly ignorant "ZOMG EliteXC SUX!!!!!11111" and "EliteXC killed MMA ZOMG!!!!!111!1!1!1" threads so with that I'm out for a bit, goodnight all :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The forum collapses the day Brock Lesnar and Kimbo throw it down


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Or didn't put the proper time into training. She said she only did 3 weeks because of Gladiators. I don't know, the girl hasn't made weight clean in a long time. With trouble like that, I figured Shaw would have made a weight class for her.


She has made weight for her other fights. If your talking about the weigh-ins she was 1/4 over, you're wrong. If a guy is a quarter lb over they bring out the towel and he drops his shorts. However in this day of every photo ends up on the internet do we really expect Gina to strip down for that. She probably weighs herself naked, but that's in private; I know when I was boxing I always did. She didn't make weight this time, because weighing 155lbs is a requirement for American Gladiators and women can not physically lose weight as fast as men in a healthy manner. Also women don't lose as much water weight as men do.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

So, was it a step forward for mma or a step back?? I thought the event would have propelled it but im not so sure after the ridiculous stoppages. The Cung Le Vs Shamrock event would've been the better event for primetime tv.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I mean, it was a good card, and I think it really got a lot of people interested in female MMA.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just watched this on my DVR. My thoughts:

The show was horrible and may have set MMA back several years. If EliteXC's future was really riding on this show, then they should be going bankrupt soon. Kimbo got exposed for the joke that he is, as the plodding, unskilled, glass-jawed James Thompson was able to take Kimbo down nearly at will without even employing a proper takedown, basically pulling at his legs. Kimbo gassed out bad after just the first round and was shown to have absolutely no skills off of his back, despite how much the announcers tried to claim his "jiu-jitsu" looked "solid." The stand-up when James Thompson was in side mount was ridiculous and completely unwarranted; Thompson was in a dominant position and hitting Kimbo. The fight may have been stopped in the second when Thompson had Kimbo against the fence in side mount and elbowed him, undefended, for nearly a minute, but didn't get stopped. The third rounds starts and Kimbo busts open Thompson's cauliflower ear, and the fight gets stopped for that? It was so incredibly obvious that they were out to make Thompson lose, that even the commentators, who were towing the company lines all night, couldn't put on the act any longer and began blasting the ref's call to stop the fight at the end. Kimbo got exposed for the joke he is; as I've said in many other places, Kimbo would lose to any semi-decent grappler, and last night proved it. 

Where are all those people who thought Kimbo would give guys like Fedor and Couture problems now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> definitely gina has a nice butt; think of all the running and kicking and plyo she probably does. kaitlin had a cute little gymnast body tho.


yeah, dude i agree I thought both of them were kinda cute, gina could be a big girl though I mean she cut for the fight and could only get to 144lbs...yikes that kinda makes me wonder what she walks around at...I mean I weigh 180 and wouldnt want a chick that weighed 150...i did like her butt tho......:thumb02:



T.B. said:


> Just watched this on my DVR. My thoughts:
> 
> The show was horrible and may have set MMA back several years. If EliteXC's future was really riding on this show, then they should be going bankrupt soon. Kimbo got exposed for the joke that he is, as the plodding, unskilled, glass-jawed James Thompson was able to take Kimbo down nearly at will without even employing a proper takedown, basically pulling at his legs. Kimbo gassed out bad after just the first round and was shown to have absolutely no skills off of his back, despite how much the announcers tried to claim his "jiu-jitsu" looked "solid." The stand-up when James Thompson was in side mount was ridiculous and completely unwarranted; Thompson was in a dominant position and hitting Kimbo. The fight may have been stopped in the second when Thompson had Kimbo against the fence in side mount and elbowed him, undefended, for nearly a minute, but didn't get stopped. The third rounds starts and Kimbo busts open Thompson's cauliflower ear, and the fight gets stopped for that? It was so incredibly obvious that they were out to make Thompson lose, that even the commentators, who were towing the company lines all night, couldn't put on the act any longer and began blasting the ref's call to stop the fight at the end. Kimbo got exposed for the joke he is; as I've said in many other places, Kimbo would lose to any semi-decent grappler, and last night proved it.
> 
> Where are all those people who thought Kimbo would give guys like Fedor and Couture problems now?


T.B......at least you got to watch it with the luxury of a fast forward button......I was tortured the whole way through other than switchin to some hockey, very painful and u know Dana wiped ANY sweat off that bald head of his last night when he saw that.....it was just so bad in so many ways, Mirgliogatta or whatever used his judgement to stop like 3 fights and the doctor stopped 2 the chicks and the lawler fiht....wtf...I thought they were fighting?????:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Gina is 5'8" so she probably walks around at 140ish, keep in mind that's a firm muscular 140. I'm sure like most women she'd prefer to walk around 5-10 lbs lighter than she actually is.

And she surely weighs herself naked in private. I don't know a woman who doesn't.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow Baroni lost again...
I gotta say I'm not too surprised, but shit, his record is 10-10 now. What's next for this guy? KFC?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I honestly have so much Respect for James Thompson after listening to his Post fight interview the man is just a simple fighter he is just like Ross pointon he just likes getting in there and banging and i respect that.. He was sayign that he knows people said he should not be fighting Kimbo and that he has a bad record but he just likes to fight and he was trying new ideas with kimbo and he thinks he should get a rematch.. WAR THOMPSON..


----------



## twally (Jun 3, 2008)

I was very disappointed with this show. I'm a huge follower and trainee of mma and this tarnished the sport. Not all the fighters but some like the freak show that Baroni came out with was lame. Hot chicks, but lame. That was the second fight of Gina's I've seen and she impresses me. I'm not even gonna go into the Kimbo thing. Well okay I will. He is new to the sport, he is the poster boy for xc, but he would be destroyed by any accomplished fighter. This show sucks. The good fighters with elite xc need to leave and go to a real mma org.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*elite xc sucks!!!!!*

if you like elite xc, you are probably just as lame and dont know anything about mixed martial arts, or simply real fighting. oh, right, there are also wwe fans out there, i forget. get the heck outta this forum!!!!!!!


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, im still pissed off from the damn fight......arent you?
by the way, those who wanna really do something about it, heres the website to email cbs about you what u think
http://www.cbs.com/info/user_services/fb_global_form.shtml 

go on and let em have it =D


----------



## twally (Jun 3, 2008)

nice thks for the link this was the worst mma ive seen even compared to our local shows here in Alaska


----------

